# Black locust burl pipe



## Buga (Mar 27, 2017)

My first pipe that I made from black locust burl ,And I like it a lot 

Whot do you think guys?

Regards

Dario

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 27, 2017)

Really nice work Dario! Tony


----------



## jasonb (Mar 27, 2017)

Very nice and great job with the pictures!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 27, 2017)

Very cool! Nicely done.


----------



## Steve Smith (Mar 28, 2017)

I like it, but I think a high gloss finish would help bring out the figure more.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2017)

It is absolutely beautiful work Dario. The grain orientation could not be more spot on. Curves are nice and I like the matte finish. Well done man well done!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 30, 2017)

Dario,
Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2017)

I like the matte finish too. Looks good. Real good.


----------



## Strider (Mar 31, 2017)

Kralju!


----------

